
Scheme Cookbook - shawndumas
http://schemecookbook.org/Cookbook/TOC
======
zitterbewegung
The scheme cookbook is sort of old and out of date. I believe it targets a
pretty old version of plt scheme (v301) (now racket which is at version 5).
Anything that uses set-cdr! will not work and a great deal of the api has
changed since then. It would be great if someone updated it for the latest
version of racket.

~~~
weaksauce
I started going through the sicp and was looking for a good ide for scheme.
Any thoughts? Is racket the be all end all or is the something else to manage
those parens?

~~~
SkyMarshal
I've been doing the same. Racket using Module language works so far for SICP,
and is a good learning environment, as intended.

It might be better to take the opportunity to learn Emacs though, since it is
_the_ Lisp editor.

~~~
weaksauce
I was thinking about giving emacs a go as I started a while ago getting
proficient in vim and told myself that I would try out emacs after I got
fairly good in vim.

